# A thread about grits



## spoiledbroth (Jan 7, 2017)

Let's talk about grits baby...

Hominy or yellow?

What do you eat on or in your grits (I'm partial to chevre mixed through)

I've just rediscovered my love for grits recently... Looking for inspiration and ideas. I plan to buy hominy next time around so perhaps I don't even really know grits yet.


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2017)

Aged white cheddar, shrimp, andouille, holy trinity, Cajun seasoning, cream, chicken stock.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 7, 2017)

panda said:


> Aged white cheddar, shrimp, andouille, holy trinity, Cajun seasoning, cream, chicken stock.



Oh yeah, or just butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 7, 2017)

Everything panda said....I also like puréed roasted garlic and fresh bay leaves. Also, beer is fantastic in grits(Newcastle for instance).


----------



## labor of love (Jan 7, 2017)

But let's not throw 20 ingredients into grits okay?


----------



## mcritchlow (Jan 7, 2017)

Lately I've been going through a bag of Jimmy Red Grits from Geechie Boy mill. Tasty! I'm a sucker for shrimp and grits, broth with the shrimp shells, some tomato paste, trinity, bay leaf and some thyme. Simple, but always a hit at our house. Or like chinacats, butter+s+p is delicious


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jan 7, 2017)

I like any of Geechie Boy mill's grits, but I have to: my grandmother had a house a few miles from there, and I spend as much time as possible on Edisto. (Not that anyone else should. Terrible place. Barren rock. Stay away. Etc.)


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 7, 2017)

I saw that jimmy red corn on mind of a chef, if I recall Sean Brock ground his own or something. 

I really like the idea of beer in grits, thanks labor.

Sounds like general consensus is I will require some skrimps


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jan 7, 2017)

Shrimp can't hurt, though scallops, damn near any fish, and pork shoulder or belly help too, especially if they're cooked with/cured with/brined in bourbon. (I remember you're not a big meat guy. But.)


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 7, 2017)

Does anyone bother to soak their grits? Or keep them in the fridge?


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread has me intrigued. Never had grits and now I'd like to try them. Could any Aussies tell me where to buy them other than USA Foods? They're on the wrong side of town.


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2017)

guanciale with parm and egg yolk aka carbonara but in grit form. 

bacon, collared greens (heavy on sherry vinegar) and fontina

if you want to play with your own ingredients a good guide is:
lots of fat, a creamy non grainy cheese, and a strong primary flavoring ingredient.

always garnish with green onions and/or chives


----------



## ecchef (Jan 7, 2017)

I've tried making shrimp grits with dashi. :sofa: 
Wasn't half bad; picked up a little smokey taste from the dashi.
I know daveb is shaking his head right now. :biggrin: What do I know? I'm from Jersey.

[video=youtube;bM0DXaRZL1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM0DXaRZL1Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM0DXaRZL1Y[/video]


----------



## labor of love (Jan 7, 2017)

spoiledbroth said:


> Does anyone bother to soak their grits? Or keep them in the fridge?



Yes. Do both if possible.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 7, 2017)

White and Yellow, kept in the fridge. We have ours shipped from "The Old Mill" in Pigeon Forge, TN. Still stone ground and to me theirs is just a bit more toothy.

I'm with Chinacats - nothing better than a dab of butter and some salt and pepper.

However, when I'm feeling fancy I bake them a bit firmer (like polenta, which is Italian for grits ) in a lasagna pan about two inches thick, spread marinara on top and some shredded parmesan and bake until bubbly and delicious. Think I know what one of my sides is for tomorrow!


----------



## daveb (Jan 7, 2017)

Ecchef - you nailed it, exactly.

Difference between grits and polenta?


Grits are a buck as a side.

Polenta is a $10 "accompaniment "


----------



## mcritchlow (Jan 7, 2017)

truth



daveb said:


> Ecchef - you nailed it, exactly.
> 
> Difference between grits and polenta?
> 
> ...


----------



## panda (Jan 8, 2017)

this sounds fanf-ingtastic
http://honestcooking.com/louisiana-style-dungeness-crab-grits/


----------



## DDPslice (Jan 8, 2017)

shuitakey mushrooms, butter with salt and pepper


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 8, 2017)

This recipe for shrimp and grits is my standard. 

http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/10718-breakfast-shrimp-and-grits


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 8, 2017)

paging tkern! They had incredible grits at Art & Soul until they switched to a 'healthier' recipe...


----------



## cschoedler (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm a big fan of grits in any form but instant, but to be honest I keep a few packets in the pantry in case I need something while I'm on the run. 

My go to grit is the Anson Mills antebellum quick yellow. 

Doesn't take much to make me happy though, just some salt/pepper/butter and occasionally cheese and I'm good to go. 

Today's one of the last days of shrimping season in town so I may just have to do shrimp and grits tonight.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey cschoedler - thx for reminding me with Anson Mills ... just pulled out some of their Blue Grits from my freezer that this thread got me thinking about ... 'shrimp and grits' for me tonight as well (just not nearly as yummy as "last day of shrimpin season" grits you will have ... very jealous ...

Remember ... pic's or it didn't happen :doublethumbsup:

FWIW - I also had those amazing "Art & Soul a la tkern" grits (lucky enough to be there before he skedaddled) and would LOVE the recipe!!! 

TjA


----------



## cschoedler (Jan 8, 2017)

Couldn't wait until dinner so I ran down to the docks and picked up some shrimp. 

http://m.imgur.com/U6qfKyu

http://m.imgur.com/aChfYn0

http://m.imgur.com/lx0YDSW

Didn't have Anson mills but I did have geechee boys white grits. Not sure if I posted the pics correctly or not but the knife in the picture is a Suisin Inox 210 petty if that gives you an idea on the size of shrimp. 

Shrimp are off the Miss Paula out of Shem Creek


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 8, 2017)

Some variations on this old thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9669-Grits-who-loves-em


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 8, 2017)

cschoedler said:


> I'm a big fan of grits in any form but* instant, but to be honest I keep a few packets in the pantry *in case I need something while I'm on the run.
> 
> ...



Heathen. Dude seriously! I mean if you run out of wallpaper paste maybeeeee

I'm a northerner born and bred. I remember with great clarity the first time I had grits (my southern grandma made them for breakfast during a visit). I was 7. It is the first food memory I have.

I also have learned NEVER to order grits above the mason Dixon line without asking if they are instant or not (shudders) I had to choke down instant grits once because we don't waste food when we go out to eat.

No, just no.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 9, 2017)

How do they even make instant grits?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 9, 2017)

Man, I haven't even tried any of these brands. I just pick up local stuff from from the farmers market


----------



## Wens (Jan 9, 2017)

spoiledbroth said:


> How do they even make instant grits?


At a guess, steam them then dehydrate. I think that's how they do instant oats, and it makes sense to me they would be the same.


----------



## panda (Jan 9, 2017)

this thread got me craving grits so i opened a pack to soak


----------



## DDPslice (Jan 11, 2017)

Just made some Grit Balls (the name I just made up, feel free to make some grit balls and enjoy the cheezy goodness). Similar to meat balls as you can imagine, but made of grits, cheese, cornstarch and maze fine ground, season to choice. 

Ingredients list:
Cooked grits
using leftover Bellavitano (espresso) and Parmesan 
some fine ground Maiz
cornstarch
salt/pepper
dill
celery seed
mustard seed

Measurements: Indian style, throw some stuff in as you look at it in the palm of your hand, and pretend like you can feel the weight. Acquired over years of experience by seeing people bobble their heads saying "this is good". 

Roll into balls (texture should be like sticky dough), I also tested disks and patties and they all worked. Fried in peanut oil. 

Some separated but overall most of them came out great. 2 of 10 broke.


----------



## daveb (Jan 11, 2017)

Just like Arancini. Only different.


----------



## woyuskinny (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone ever make them from fresh masa? I've done this for tortillas and found that it makes a big difference if starting with the right corn. Italians tend to use flint corn like Floriani for polenta. I've only ever used dent and flour varieties, but this was for tortillas.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh yeah let's talk viscosity lads .... Anybody for grit soup or something closer to whipped taters?

Also I read about overcooking grits... Is this possible? Do they become too soft? :scratchhead:


----------



## daveb (Jan 12, 2017)

Viscosity is easy. 1 part grits, 3 parts liquid. By volume. Liquid can be water (what a waste), stock, or my favorite 1 part cream, 2 parts milk. (What a waist!) Other "stuff" as desired.

Does anyone else put in a little fat, onion, then grits and start them like a risotto? I don't know that it makes any difference in the final product but it gives me more time to become one with my grit.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 12, 2017)

daveb said:


> Viscosity is easy. 1 part grits, 3 parts liquid. By volume. Liquid can be water (what a waste), stock, or my favorite 1 part cream, 2 parts milk. (What a waist!) Other "stuff" as desired.



Damn my math...I always use 2 parts cream and 1 part milk to cut it:scratchhead:...and yes, three parts corn...stock is good when doing shrimp...for most other uses I'll take the cream and butter.



daveb said:


> Does anyone else put in a little fat, onion, then grits and start them like a risotto? I don't know that it makes any difference in the final product but it gives me more time to become one with my grit.



Can't believe I've never tried this...but now I know how I'll be doing my next round.:biggrin:


----------



## daveb (Jan 12, 2017)

Butter is an aromatic. It doesn't count against your liquid:cool2:


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh **** 1:3... Oops  I've been doing 1:4. That explains a bit about why I couldn't quite get the consistency I wanted after ~1 hour. Good enough though. Gotta say, I don't care for the milk or cream whatsoever. Really mutes what little corn flavour is left in them grits, jmo


----------



## chinacats (Jan 12, 2017)

spoiledbroth said:


> Oh **** 1:3... Oops  I've been doing 1:4. That explains a bit about why I couldn't quite get the consistency I wanted after ~1 hour. Good enough though. Gotta say, I don't care for the milk or cream whatsoever. Really mutes what little corn flavour is left in them grits, jmo



That's where the butter comes into play...to balance the cream back into corn. Try with milk or just stock and see what you think...water will work but seems to miss the mark imo...if you're getting good corn then the flavor should shine through more or less whatever you add to it. Stir like polenta...enough to keep from settling to the bottom.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 12, 2017)

So far I have just cooked them in water, duck stock and chx stock, yesterday I cheat and use my Chinese chicken base (shoot me) 

But I tried adding the milk at "seasoning time" and I tasted before and after and to my mind the milk just totally washed out the corn flavour. But these are scoop and weigh grits so they're probably quite stale and economical quality. 

Next up is the only ever grits you see here, Bob's Red Mill, still in the freezer. One portion of economy grits left. 

I will keep trying with milk. Thanks for the tips guys keep em coming.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 12, 2017)

Saute some garlic in olive oil, add some good summer tomatoes (I blanch, peel, &freeze them during the summer--could use canned if necessary) and bring to a boil. Add saffron, thyme, and grits. When done, serve topped with grated cheese. If there are leftovers, pack them into a pan and put them in the refrigerator overnite. Cook some bacon for breakfast the next morning, slice up the cold grits into slabs, and fry them in the bacon grease.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 13, 2017)

Sounds lovely Lucretia!


----------



## DDPslice (Jan 14, 2017)

Lucretia said:


> Saute some garlic in olive oil, add some good summer tomatoes (I blanch, peel, &freeze them during the summer--could use canned if necessary) and bring to a boil. Add saffron, thyme, and grits. When done, serve topped with grated cheese. If there are leftovers, pack them into a pan and put them in the refrigerator overnite. Cook some bacon for breakfast the next morning, slice up the cold grits into slabs, and fry them in the bacon grease.



+1 Never did it with tomatoes but I love frying in bacon grease


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 14, 2017)

daveb said:


> Viscosity is easy. 1 part grits, 3 parts liquid. By volume. Liquid can be water (what a waste), stock, or my favorite 1 part cream, 2 parts milk. (What a waist!) Other "stuff" as desired.
> 
> Does anyone else put in a little fat, onion, then grits and start them like a risotto? I don't know that it makes any difference in the final product but it gives me more time to become one with my grit.



OMG OMG! Why did I never think of this!!!

Make myself some grits for dinner tonight toasting them in some browned butter to give them a nutty flavor, then added water and finished off with a little milk as needed.

WHOLE NUTHER LEVEL. Kitchen smelled like popcorn and the corn flavor really shines!


----------



## daveb (Jan 14, 2017)

You go girl:cool2:


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 14, 2017)

So if you're frying them a bit before hand Im assuming no soak?


----------



## DDPslice (Jan 15, 2017)

soak? are grits supposed to be soaked before?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 15, 2017)

I guess supposed to is questionable. It seemed logical to me, like beans that it would improve the final texture. But I gather only a few people bother to soak. Panda and labour of love


----------



## chinacats (Jan 15, 2017)

I soak...best way to remove the chaff...


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 15, 2017)

How long do people cook their grits for.. it seems there's insane vsriablty. Was reading the Bob's Red Mill pckg this morning, their recipe for cereal is 5 minutes cook Time, polenta ~30. I've been cooking them about 45 minutes on average lol. The **** am I doing?


----------



## DDPslice (Jan 15, 2017)

daveb said:


> Viscosity is easy. 1 part grits, 3 parts liquid. By volume. Liquid can be water (what a waste), stock, or my favorite 1 part cream, 2 parts milk. (What a waist!) Other "stuff" as desired.
> 
> Does anyone else put in a little fat, onion, then grits and start them like a risotto? I don't know that it makes any difference in the final product but it gives me more time to become one with my grit.



Did this, yesterday/today. 

I took peanut oil, fried up some onions, used dry masala wine to deglaze, then I added fish sauce, soy, murin, grits. I allowed the grits to quickly soak up the liquid. Added a bunch of water (not exactly as you said) and cooked through, then I added a cap of white vinegar and about a half pound of sharp cheddar cheese. Added that to a searing cast iron and broiled enough to develop a crust (but in actuality more like a skin). let it set on the stove then over night in the fridge, transferred it to a plate but the middle was too runny so I made breakfast this morning and re-seared and baked it this morning. 

Yes I cook on coils now :/

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bwa1j-dlUS25cmtybmkwa2ZUQVRfZDZqX1V6QTAzQVV1Qzc4


----------



## DDPslice (Jan 15, 2017)

spoiledbroth said:


> How long do people cook their grits for.. it seems there's insane vsriablty. Was reading the Bob's Red Mill pckg this morning, their recipe for cereal is 5 minutes cook Time, polenta ~30. I've been cooking them about 45 minutes on average lol. The **** am I doing?



I cook until texture is good, the package directions says 3 minutes on mine, but they aren't instant grits so.....


----------



## mcritchlow (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep, until I like the texture. I'd guess between 20-45mins depending on amount, any extra ingredients, what I'm cooking them in, etc.


----------



## mcritchlow (Jan 15, 2017)

DDPslice said:


> Did this, yesterday/today.
> 
> I took peanut oil, fried up some onions, used dry masala wine to deglaze, then I added fish sauce, soy, murin, grits. I allowed the grits to quickly soak up the liquid. Added a bunch of water (not exactly as you said) and cooked through, then I added a cap of white vinegar and about a half pound of sharp cheddar cheese. Added that to a searing cast iron and broiled enough to develop a crust (but in actuality more like a skin). let it set on the stove then over night in the fridge, transferred it to a plate but the middle was too runny so I made breakfast this morning and re-seared and baked it this morning.
> 
> ...



That sounds awesome, definitely going to try that. Thanks!


----------



## DDPslice (Feb 12, 2017)

So i tried something and it came out interesting. (I did it about a week ago so my memory is a little hazy)

Steel Cut Oats (1/2 cup)
1/2 amount of liquid was evaporated milk
1/2 amount of liquid was water
salt
sugar
black cardamon 1 pod
Vanilla bean 1" cut in half but not scraped 
cinnamon stick 1"

Pressure cooked for roughly an hour. Brought it up to temp but then reduced it to low hissing so the milky water didn't come shooting out. 


The evaporated milk either caramelized or Millard (it browned) making sweetened condensed milk. It came out very porridge-y but the steel oats were still in their shape just pearly.


----------



## Bromo33333 (Feb 16, 2017)

chinacats said:


> Oh yeah, or just butter, salt and pepper.



+1 to this. I'm a big fan of keeping it simple!

We never made grits when I was growing up, but we were on the border of the South (St. Louis, MO) so it was readily available at diners, and I would always order it. Now that I live well into Yankee territory (Western NY near Buffalo) it's rare, so we have to cook it at home when we do.


----------



## woyuskinny (Mar 15, 2017)

Just ordered a variety pack of different heirloom corn varieties from Anson Mills. Mostly this will be for tortillas, but they should be good indicators of flavor.


----------



## Dinsdale (Mar 15, 2017)

Anson mills pencil cob grits with Tasso ham gravy.


----------



## CutFingers (Mar 20, 2017)

A few months ago we were offered grits as a side for breakfast instead of potatoes. I am so glad I went with potatoes. They were nasty instant grits, with no flavor.


----------



## Bodine (Mar 30, 2017)

An acquaintance in town makes his own non GMO grits, and ships them to your door.
I can attest to their quality.

http://www.bumpyroadfarm.org/home.html


----------



## tkern (Mar 31, 2017)

Just found this thread. Thought it was about different sharpening grits.
As a company check out Geechie Boy. Husband and wife team. Great product. Also their Sea island red peas and farro. 
And that was a hurtful thing to say wildboar. I've never went out of my way to make food healthier.


----------



## panda (Mar 31, 2017)

travis first time i saw the thread i was thinking the same thing, it didn't even occur to me that this was in the what's cooking sub forum, lol. by the way, i hope you have been consuming copious amounts of bissell brothers and rising tide as those two are i think the best breweries in maine.


----------

